# It has begun



## 93firebird

I have started my coffee table layout. I am planning on documenting this one unlike the last two setups that I have done. So here go the pics.


----------



## RyanMac

Good Luck. Can't wait to see the progression.


----------



## Steve441

Great Start Man - I will watch - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

*coffee table*

Looks like a great start firebird! What are you going to use for the table? Homebuilt, or did you find a manufactured table?
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 93firebird

I'm going homebuilt, so I can make it to the dimensions I need. I plan on doing the layout as a drop in module.


----------



## JohnAP

*sweet*

Would it be possible for you to post the plans/sketches for your table?


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks creative. What will be running through the middle? River? Roadway?

TJ


----------



## 93firebird

@John, Plans... what are those . J/K. I haven't got that far yet.
@TJ, a river will be running through there. I still have a lot of foam work to do there just had some scraps to give me ideas on what to do there.


----------



## JohnAP

*Coffee Table on the fly*

Firebird,

Amble on, I'll be watching the build progress! Check out this thread, search for "coffee table layout for local hospital" if you haven't already, lots of great stuff!

http://www.railroad-line.com/


----------



## kursplat

damn the plans, full speed ahead!


----------



## Big Ed

kursplat said:


> damn the plans, full speed ahead!


And don't shoot till you see the white of their eyes.


----------



## 93firebird

A few more shots. Waiting for the liquid nails to dry before I begin shaping the foam.


----------



## tjcruiser

I used foam-safe Liquid Nails to glue my pink-stuff foam sheets together. Strong bond, for sure. However, when I went to carve through the foam, I would exposed "ridges" of cured adhesive that didn't sand/sculpt as easily as the foam itself. Not anything that I couldn't work around, but be mindful of addressing the issue when you start carving / sculpting.

TJ


----------



## 93firebird

thanks, TJ for the tip. I should be fine though, it's not my first rodeo


----------



## tjcruiser

93firebird said:


> ... it's not my first rodeo


Yehaa!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Looking good Firebird. I see a lot of potential in the landscaping coming up. Valley, waterfall, river :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441

I agree with Stan, Firebird. On the water - I advise Envirotex for some great reflective and way Durable properties with no cracking - but make sure there is no seam underneath water - Steve


----------



## 93firebird

Thanks for the tip on the water. This will be my first attempt at that. In other news, I managed to one hand bandit a lifelike gp7 Norfolk and western loco and caboose combo on the "bay" last night, while holding my newborn with the other. Quick draw on the smart phone.


----------



## Steve441

Nice One Man - Way to watch 'em (and the Kid too!) - Steve


----------



## 93firebird

I have carved the foam up. The next step will be to use the plaster cloth to cover gaps in the foam. I will paint the exposed edges to look like rock. I have decided the left side (next to last pic) will be a strip mine, not sure if it will be coal or just rock.


----------



## Steve441

Cool - I like the Rock Quarry or Mine idea - Nice progress Man! - Steve


----------



## 93firebird

Half plastered. I ran out, so the rest will have to wait till I can get some more.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ooooh! Someone's real happy!

Progress looks great ... nice work,

TJ


----------



## Conductorjoe

93firebird said:


> Half plastered. I ran out, so the rest will have to wait till I can get some more.


I wish I was "half plastered" right about now 

Looks great. Question though. Never seen track laid on plaster. Is that surface smooth enough?


----------



## Steve441

That's what I was thinking too - I trust its OK - Steve


----------



## Xnats

Conductorjoe said:


> Never seen track laid on plaster. Is that surface smooth enough?


How else would you protect the risers? Is there another way? I did mine the same as Firebird and had no problems.


----------



## 93firebird

Cork road bed. It's like molding to dry wall. It covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## Steve441

Of Course - I have only tried Kato track - I am watching closely as I believe I should be into flex track and the like - Steve


----------



## Steve441

Firebird - I also wanted to say how proud you must be of a great kid! All the best - Steve


----------



## Conductorjoe

Xnats said:


> How else would you protect the risers? Is there another way? I did mine the same as Firebird and had no problems.


Roadbed over risers, then track, then bring plaster up to edge of roadbed is the way I would have done it. But thats just me. 
The key to any smooth running layout is the roadbed and track work. Scenery comes 2nd. I was just curious if it was smooth enough done that way. 
Whatever works


----------



## 93firebird

Here's a brief test run of the newly obtained equipment.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7R7rKiX99g


----------



## Steve441

Excellent!


----------



## Xnats

Nice :thumbsup: I know your son is excited.


----------



## tjcruiser

Running pretty smooth, already. Sweet!


----------



## 93firebird

Well that loco only ran a few runs and is now retired, a new one is replacing it. I have done a little more work lately in what little spare time I have with a new little one in the house. I used a variety of earth tone acrylics to achieve the look. Next will come greenery; trees, grass, the usual.


----------



## Steve441

Lookin' Good!! Real Good!!


----------



## 93firebird

Does anyone have suggestions on the water. Do I need to paint in the white water effects for the water fall and rapids?


----------



## Xnats

I'm guessing you have the water in already and are looking to give it the 3d look? Woodland Scenic Water effects is probably the easiest to do soft waterfalls and river currents. This stuff acts like paint more the a caulk. If you are looking for more white water, silicone caulk would work better since it is thicker. I've played with the silicone a bit and I think in the right hands it can be used in place of water effects. I'm not a good caulker though


----------



## 93firebird

I don't have anything yet. I wanted to get some info, so I don't mess it up.


----------



## Steve441

I used Envirotex with good success on mine - How deep is it going to be? Steve


----------



## Xnats

Don't waste money on Easy Water, that stuff sucks, lol.
Steve has a good point with the depth, unless you are doing an ocean or harbor there is no reason to go deep. What ever method you use a 1/8" would be the thickest pour. It is really best to go thinner and just do a lot of them. 
Have you watched any of the youtube videos yet?


----------



## 93firebird

some landscaping done.


----------



## Steve441

So Far So Good! Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

I love the spartan exposed patches of rock alongside the inclined portions of the hill. Very realistic touch.

What's planned for the flat area just below the clearly-excavated hillside (facing the river)?

Hey ... Don't forget to take the doorknob off of the door !!!  (That's a REAL doorway layout!)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> I love the spartan exposed patches of rock alongside the inclined portions of the hill. Very realistic touch.
> 
> What's planned for the flat area just below the clearly-excavated hillside (facing the river)?
> 
> Hey ... Don't forget to take the doorknob off of the door !!!  (That's a REAL doorway layout!)
> 
> TJ



That is to turn the water on & off.


----------



## 93firebird

Well, I have started the water process. After doing a little research, I have decided to go with acrylic glaze. I picked up a medium, and a gel made by Golden. I found them in the art paints at Michael's. I laid down the medium glaze yesterday around 2pm, a little too thick I should add. By 2am the glaze had not started to clear up (1 3wk old baby = early morning party ) so I took out the sponge brush and pulled most of it back up to be used again. After seeing it dry this evening, I did not like the white I used in the river bed. Out came the earth tones to paint over the white. Let that dry, and then another layer of glaze. I will let that dry then see how many more layers I need to get the depth I like. In the mean time I have taken the gel, and some of the medium mixed with a little white acrylic, and painted some onto a sheet of wax paper. I will peel these off after they dry to drape over the falls.


----------



## Xnats

You'll have to take pictures when you get a chance. There are not very many pics of this method around. It is such a terrible thing white does when a glossy cover is applied over it. Glad to see you could fix it and not have to rip it out.


----------



## 93firebird

Well, the pictures do not do it justice, but here they are. I laid down about 5 layers of the glaze to build up some depth. Added some white to the gel, to create the white water effect. I am very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Xnats

Wow, I'm surprised how well the white water came out. Aerial pics are worse for water anyway. I really like the shade of blue up top. With so much water volume going over the falls you should try the cotton ball, mist trick.


----------



## 93firebird

The blue is actually glaze that has not dried yet. It should clear up over time. Not familure with the cotton ball trick. Do tell.


----------



## Xnats

lol I thought you found the secret color mix for the blue :laugh: The cotton ball trick if from a youtube video, I'll try and find it tomorrow, for ya.


----------



## tjcruiser

Xnats said:


> With so much water volume going over the falls you should try the cotton ball, mist trick.


Good idea! I've seen that before, and it can be quite convincing. Tiny whisps of cotton to simulate mist rising at the bottom of the falls.


----------



## Xnats

It is around the 5 minute mark.


----------



## tjcruiser

Makes me want to dive right in! Good vid link, Stan ... that's one of the ones we had seen before, but it's worth a relook ... excellent how-to tips!


----------



## 93firebird

I have added some more foliage, as well as the ballast. I still have to glue some of the ballast down, but I have run out of glue. I also added the loose gravel at the base of the quarry. I used my body file and shaved some of the extra foam board I had down to small chunks. I then added them to some paint and painted them on to the layout. I also ordered my gravel depot by Model Power, and a bulldozer to work the quarry. I'm still waiting on my hoppers I order last week. Getting a little peeved about that since they still show that they have not shipped, when I ordered them last Sunday.


----------



## tjcruiser

I can almost hear the roar of the waterfall in that last photo ... very convincing!

TJ


----------



## Xnats

Looks good, you'll be busy when your orders come in.


----------



## Steve441

Looks Great Man - Very Fine Progress on the waterfall! - Steve


----------



## JohnAP

Very nice work firebird! Now I want a waterfall! With a sound system to play the water sounds of course!


----------



## 93firebird

JohnAP said:


> Very nice work firebird! Now I want a waterfall! With a sound system to play the water sounds of course!


I will have to remember that this spring when I am at Blackwater Falls in WV


----------



## Steve441

I get it - You will record your own sounds - Brilliant of course! I want to try a creek with some fast water feeding into a river on a future layout. Very inspirational thread Man - Steve


----------



## 93firebird

so the layout is complete. Now comes the task of building the table. With little free time these days, that may be some time away. Here's a video of the layout. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSBk...DvjVQa1PpcFMuSt0qtms68Bly09FejDFuxwPTyEHKsLU=






hopefully you guys can get it to play, I have not had much luck with youtube.


----------



## tjcruiser

Bravo! The layout looks great. The waterfall / river with "islands" is a jewel of a focal point. And I like the tunnel underneath the waterfall ... quite the engineering marvel, there!

What are your plans for the perimeter of the door-board beyond the layout? More landscaping? Trim the door? Is it a hollow-core door?

I embedded your video, above.

Thanks for the update!

TJ


----------



## 93firebird

tjcruiser said:


> Bravo! The layout looks great. The waterfall / river with "islands" is a jewel of a focal point. And I like the tunnel underneath the waterfall ... quite the engineering marvel, there!
> 
> What are your plans for the perimeter of the door-board beyond the layout? More landscaping? Trim the door? Is it a hollow-core door?
> 
> I embedded your video, above.
> 
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> TJ


The door is just a work bench lol


----------



## tjcruiser

Oh ...

What's supporting the layout, then? Some plywood underneath it all?


----------



## Steve441

Sure does Look Good Man!!! I like that water!! Cheers - Steve


----------



## Xnats

It did come out nice, I'm with Steve your water technique looks great. It would take me forever to make a coffee table too :laugh: The important part got done first, that is all that matters


----------



## Big Ed

It did come out nice.:thumbsup:

Your going to fit that into a coffee table?


----------



## 93firebird

tjcruiser said:


> Oh ...
> 
> What's supporting the layout, then? Some plywood underneath it all?


2'x4' masonite board


----------



## 93firebird

big ed said:


> It did come out nice.:thumbsup:
> 
> Your going to fit that into a coffee table?


Yeah, why so puzzled? Custom made table/chest. The plans in my head, call for a chest, 20" tall. The layout will be supported by cross members mounted just below the 10" deep mark. One 4' side will be cut length wise in half and hinged to allow access to the layout. The part not figured out yet, is the glass/lexan top, and how it will be made to fit.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

93firebird said:


> Yeah, why so puzzled? Custom made table/chest. The plans in my head, call for a chest, 20" tall. The layout will be supported by cross members mounted just below the 10" deep mark. One 4' side will be cut length wise in half and hinged to allow access to the layout. The part not figured out yet, is the glass/lexan top, and how it will be made to fit.




OK, I was looking at my coffee table and trying to vision a train layout in it.
Sounds like you have a plan.
A chest? 
Like a travel trunk they used back in the old days?

I would think glass would stay nicer, not to prone to scratches and easy to clean?


I will be watching.:thumbsup:

Edit, 
I went back and looked but maybe I missed it, what size is the layout?


----------



## Steve441

Sounds like you are going to make it work Man - Nice Goin' - I look forward to seeing the final results - Cheers - Steve


----------



## 93firebird

big ed said:


> OK, I was looking at my coffee table and trying to vision a train layout in it.
> Sounds like you have a plan.
> A chest?
> Like a travel trunk they used back in the old days?
> 
> I would think glass would stay nicer, not to prone to scratches and easy to clean?
> 
> 
> I will be watching.:thumbsup:
> 
> Edit,
> I went back and looked but maybe I missed it, what size is the layout?


Yeah, like a travel trunk. The layout is 2'x4'. 
My only concern with glass, is two very young boys at this point. Breakage of glass could be very bad.


----------



## 93firebird

It has been a while, but here are some pics of my recent progress.


----------



## Steve441

All Right! Now you're talkin' - Took a while but way nice - Steve


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks quite nice.

Per your prior comment, you migh want to use Lexan rather than glass for the top ... not prone to shattering like glass.

TJ


----------



## Gansett

We had glass topped end tables [glass and chrome era] and our kids were small. No problems except fingerprints. Tempered glass is pretty tough stuff.
Lexan scratches easily. We'd go through 3-4+ windshields in a 24 race season.


----------



## jaymack1

I can't wait! Look forward to seeing the train run inside this.. surprised you haven't jumped the gun.. and ran it!


----------



## Ranger

Looks good


----------



## Big Ed

JackC said:


> We had glass topped end tables [glass and chrome era] and our kids were small. No problems except fingerprints. Tempered glass is pretty tough stuff.
> Lexan scratches easily. We'd go through 3-4+ windshields in a 24 race season.


 
I had glass topped coffee table since my boys were born, it is still one piece after 20 years. That is after numerous holiday parties with lots of rug rats around it too.

But I guess if you start banging on it with a hammer it would break.

Nice start, now put some trains in it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 93firebird

I did a little more work this week so here are some more pics.
The first pic the access door is slightly off, I don't know if a hinge is on crooked (human error), or the board is slightly warped. I'm perfect so it must be warped.


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks like really nice craftsmanship! Can't wait to see more of your progress.

TJ


----------



## 93firebird

Almost finished, just waiting to get the glass top.


----------



## 93firebird

Here's a short video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8yMDK-vJC0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now, *THAT'S* a coffee table!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul

That's nice!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

'Bird,

We've all been watching you work on this project for some time. Well ... it was certainly worth the wait ... the craftsmanship is superb ... what a treasure you've made!!!

Looking forward to the final touches / glass.

TJ


----------



## zorba

that is pure awesomeness


----------



## Eric_L

where is the transformer going to go?


----------

